# Stand/Cabinet for waterbox cube 20



## Fabo (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi,

I am looking for a budget friendly option for my waterbox cube 20, it has a footprint of 18"X18". 
Any leads around scarbourough, ON will be really helpful. Looking for something sturdy.


----------

